# Burr oak



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Heading to burr oak next Saturday if have never been any advice yall can give would be awesome!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fish it slow, the upper end is covered in lily pads, it's great for Catfish this time of year, lots of Crappie but very small , there are some big gills in there


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't been for a while. If the water is clear, fish at night for bass. Jig and pig, spinnerbaits and large texas rigged worms and creatures are productive. Use heavy line and big rods. The bass can be BIG.

I would be shocked if you didn't have success.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Ya I'll defiantly let yall know how we do


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> Heading to burr oak next Saturday if have never been any advice yall can give would be awesome!


Yes...go somewhere else! Just kidding got skunked with two buddies for three days there last June!


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Pretty much skunked water was real warm dad caught a crappie on a spinner bait and I had a around a 2# lmb hit and then shake my spinner bait beautiful lake will defiantly be going back


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't wait so long , get there in the spring time for great Bass fishing


----------



## YakAttack (Jun 8, 2011)

I did pretty well over the last week. Caught a nice 24" channel from the pontoon early on the 4th. Caught 4 bass Tuesday sunset from the yak. I was twitching a small crank bait near the shore. Fishing it real slow in and near cover.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> Pretty much skunked water was real warm dad caught a crappie on a spinner bait and I had a around a 2# lmb hit and then shake my spinner bait beautiful lake will defiantly be going back


I believe that Burr Oak is one of the waters that OGF'er "Jig-n-Pig Guide" hits up often, if I remember correctly from his reports. He seems to do pretty well there and could probably provide you some good info. He is the guy you should look up and ask.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm heading down there Saturday. I haven't fished it since the mid 80's. I still have my notes from then, not sure how much that will help but I'll see. I always said that lake would break the LMB state record some day..Guess not...hahaha


----------

